
NCCA Polygraph Countermeasure Course Files Leaked - mrkoot
https://antipolygraph.org/blog/2018/06/09/ncca-polygraph-countermeasure-course-files-leaked/
======
tomohawk
> We would counter that NCCA is compromising national security through its
> embrace of the pseudoscience of polygraphy and its mulish resistance to
> independent review of its “research” findings.

This is an insult to mules.

------
olliej
I dislike “non scientist” as a disparagement - you don’t need to a PhD or
trained bench scientist to follow the scientific method. Many times throughout
history trained “scientists” have deviated from proper scientific method, and
plenty of exciting developments have been from non professionals.

That said in this case, and given the field involved, I suspect that there
wasn’t a whole lot of scientific method involved in the counter measures
research :-/

------
p3llin0r3
This isn't complicated.

The hateful and unjust lie of the polygraph test is useful. It allows you to
persecute on false pretenses.

They do not want a lie detector. They want a magic button to push to allow
them to detain anytime they want. Fail a polygraph? Go to jail. Pass a
polygraph? You used terrorist methods to do so.

Friendly reminder that American soldiers in Abu Grahib used rape as a weapon
of tourtue.

But don't worry Google isn't developing ai weapons that would be trouble.

~~~
scottLobster
You have to define "they". One of the most useful aspects of polygraphs is
their ability to spur spontaneous confessions. Most people who leak/serve as
foreign agents are not Snowdens, they're largely weak people who's weakness is
being exploited by a geopolitical adversary. Put a weak, vulnerable person
under the microscope, present even a hint of extra scrutiny and all the
consequences that might entail, and they often crack out of semi-irrational
fear. I say semi-irrational because while ploygraphs don't often hold up in
court, they can be useful in targeting potential suspects for further
investigation/monitoring.

It's not all jail cells and Guantanamo bay.

